# Poll: Should the hot mountain biker chick passion thread be moved back to PASSION



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

Okay, I F-ed up the POLL function, sorry:
Choices:
1.) YES, WTF were the mods thinking!
2.) No, I don’t like looking at beautiful mountain biker women
3.) No, we shouldn’t objectify women (If you choose this, please be advised that the Women’s Lounge Forum has a hot dudes thread if you really want to search for it – I have no interest in providing a link)
4.) Other (should be interesting?)


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)

Where did it go?


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Where did it go?


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

skiahh said:


> Where did it go?


General


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

Where did it go?


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

*REALPoll: Should the hot mountain biker chick passion thread be moved back to PASSION*

...


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

1!!!!!


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=633064&highlight=biker+chick


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

wbmason55 said:


> ...REALPoll: Should the hot mountain biker chick passion thread be moved back to PASSION


Oh for cryin' out loud, go ride your bike!


----------



## Grip (May 22, 2009)

No!


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

nemhed said:


> Oh for cryin' out loud, go ride your bike!


Just did, what's your point? and nice beard.


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

seriously...

theres plenty of porn on the net and it's sooo easy to find.


how is going to general harder to see your hottie mtb ladies than passion...


well unless your passion is looking at biker chicks in passion forums  
then well i see your point.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

1 This thread is useless without pictures.


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

Aaron D said:


> seriously...
> 
> theres plenty of porn on the net and it's sooo easy to find.
> 
> ...


#1) There's nothing pornographic about the thread - it's admiration.

#2.) It's a matter of principle. Right now, (2/10 7:50 PST) active threads in passion include:
- Fun w/ Classifieds....(craigslist yucks)
- What to carry camera equip with?
- Suspension servicing
- What would be the best way to learn how to work on my bike?
- Learning how to bunny hop a 12" log without slowing down...

yet the 'hot mountain biker passion thread', which now has 231,511 hits and resided in the passion forum for seven months before being moved, is stuck in the general forum


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

#1 I never said it was porn

#2 wa wa wa wa wa 

who cares, really.


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

but seriously

#2 I have to agree passion is not passion it's jibber jabber


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

Aaron D said:


> #2 wa wa wa wa wa


Are you trying to phonetically speak the language of the teachers on the Peanuts?
Wa Wa Wa


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Who cares? Go ride your bikes.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

I want my click back.


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

I think the thread started out well, but went down hill towards the last few pages.

The thread is in need of a good shotgunning with a remington 870.


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

When this thread gets moved to the Recycle Bin, are you going to start a poll for it too?


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

who gives a fcuk where a thread goes? talk about lazy ass shite! what do you do when you're riding a trail and the line changes? waaaaa


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

I think it belongs in the Women's Lounge.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

I dunno..red blooded unmarried dude here.

Hot mtb chick? 
1- I suspect a number of female posters here might not find it so p.c..

2- Hot mtb chick? Where? (heh-heh)

3- okay, okay for those that are hot and are trying to titillate...what the h3ll are they doing with clothes on? I'm old enough to get pissed off at simply being teased by the sugar..gimme the whole damned cookie! Thus for a fella like myself it's a thread that holds no interest to me....which is okay..apparent deviant that I am and all...but there was the 'other-explain yourself' choice..so there you are!

4- those that are hot and NOT trying to titilate, well...well...erm....I dunno...the skin tight lycra is teasin me? Stop it! 

well there are a few of my poorly thought out comments..I suspect there is truth in there for me although I dont much figure how my responses make clear if it should be in passion or general..If it's passion there should be a crazy amount of skin pics tho right? Leg's akimbo and all that?


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

Judd97 said:


> When this thread gets moved to the Recycle Bin, are you going to start a poll for it too?


I don't know, I'll worry about that if and when it happens.


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

53119 said:


> who gives a fcuk where a thread goes? talk about lazy ass shite! what do you do when you're riding a trail and the line changes? waaaaa


Looking at the poll, I would infer that a number of people do. Sorry, I have no advice for your rage issues.


----------



## jmitchell13 (Nov 20, 2005)

I don't care where it is as long as it's not in the recycle bin, 
...and highdelll keep posting pics of Emily!


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Quit your *****ing. Be glad you Viagra users still have the thread.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

wbmason55 said:


> Looking at the poll, I would infer that a number of people do. Sorry, I have no advice for your rage issues.


it's not rage. shouldn't have included those damn exclamation points!

simply put...is it that hard to follow or find T & A on the web? but as you stated or inferred it is difficult for some. carry on. hope it has a "happy ending"


----------



## bentcog (Aug 13, 2010)

*Seriously!?!?!?!?*

:rant:

Is it really that hard on this forum for people to just simply click the poll option they prefer and go on? Does every thread on this board have to have a solid portion of it taken up by people bashing the O.P., and subsequently every other poster for their thoughts? What happened to a simple yes or no and carrying on? :shocked:

This whole board (yes, I am generalizing here) reads like "my D1CK and my B1KE are bigger than yours so I am obviously harder than you. But since I you can't see that right now, I am just going to poetically and figuratively bash your internet head in." :bluefrown:

Really? Are you that worried that someone may, in fact, be a *gasp* better person that you? Or is it more along the lines of holy Sh1T, I am pretty much the same as everybody else.:madman:

:smallviolin:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

RBowles said:


> I think the thread started out well, but went down hill towards the last few pages.
> 
> The thread is in need of a good shotgunning with a remington 870.


It did start out as simply hot mt biker chicks, but I agree that it wound up in the realm of soft porn. Lucky it's not in the recycle bin now.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Some people sure can get worked up about little things.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

Not like I needed a reminder as to why I so rarely visit these forums anymore - but this sort of tripe reinforces said decision to skip mtbr most days / weeks / months and head to greener, more mature pastures. If you refer to women / ladies / girls as 'chicks', then I guess I'm probably barking up the wrong (proverbial) tree here!


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes, put it back and make it a stickey!!!!


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

can you really blame the moderators for what olegbabich posted???
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7743421&postcount=844


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I voted other. I don't care where the thread goes.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Don't get the thread. So someone posts up a "hot chick" riding a bike. Ok, then what? Reminder that it's another woman that you cant ever hope to get? Gently stroke the screen and fantasize? Get your stalk on? There is no "admiration" going on--just a bunch of horny nerds looking at scantly clad women holding bikes. Glad it got booted.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

p nut said:


> Don't get the thread. So someone posts up a "hot chick" riding a bike. Ok, then what? Reminder that it's another woman that you cant ever hope to get? Gently stroke the screen and fantasize? Get your stalk on? There is no "admiration" going on--just a bunch of horny nerds looking at scantly clad women holding bikes. Glad it got booted.


lol..you do realize that is the killer app and the only sure bet of making money off the internet 10-15 yrs ago..

bring the skin, males will come (pun not intended)..


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

glenzx said:


> Not like I needed a reminder as to why I so rarely visit these forums anymore - but this sort of tripe reinforces said decision to skip mtbr most days / weeks / months and head to greener, more mature pastures. If you refer to women / ladies / girls as 'chicks', then I guess I'm probably barking up the wrong (proverbial) tree here!


I hear you bro, I've never been a fan of organ meat either, but tell me, what exactly does tripe have to do with this thread? Also, I think you should reconsider your MTBR abstention; I'll admit, there's not a day that goes by that I ask myself, " When, oh when will 'glenzx' post again?


----------



## o0adam0o (Oct 10, 2010)

lol @ the Trail dog thread surviving and not this.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

....wait, did somebody say there was a hot mountain biker MAN thread? because my gullible arse looked for it. if you're referring to the thread I started, that was not about pics, that was about checking out dudes on bikes in real life.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> ....wait, did somebody say there was a hot mountain biker MAN thread? because my gullible arse looked for it. if you're referring to the thread I started, that was not about pics, that was about checking out dudes on bikes in real life.


Are we talking about me ?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i dont think so...at least these guys werent jizzin all the way down the trail, as your avatar suggests, har har


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

NicoleB28 said:


> ....wait, did somebody say there was a hot mountain biker MAN thread? because my gullible arse looked for it. if you're referring to the thread I started, that was not about pics, that was about checking out dudes on bikes in real life.


Oh... THAT thread.... sorry Nicole, I think you need to go for a mtn bike ride to fulfill your hot biker dreamz/needs. :thumbsup:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

RandyBoy said:


> Oh... THAT thread.... sorry Nicole, I think you need to go for a mtn bike ride to fulfill your hot biker dreamz/needs. :thumbsup:


its great being in a group ride, watching hot studs clearing a sketchy obstacle. i'm like, hot damn. but then i get a little bummed that i would never attempt the same thing. hey, at least i'm out there, right? i'd probably hurt myself more doing needlepoint.

but back to the original subject, i didnt even realize the thread moved. i'd say as long as you are subscribed to it (as many of you randy f**cks are) it should be easy to find


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

NicoleB28 said:


> ....wait, did somebody say there was a hot mountain biker MAN thread? because my gullible arse looked for it. if you're referring to the thread I started, that was not about pics, that was about checking out dudes on bikes in real life.


yeah, I think it's in the women's lounge - started a few years ago...I can't remember her handle, but the girl who started it had a bare-assed dood in boots for her avatar


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> i dont think so...at least these guys werent jizzin all the way down the trail, as your avatar suggests, har har


You're jealous of my avatar kickin' ass while yours only have beer and mustache


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

And anyway, just go with your subscription list...


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

what is so different having to click into general instead of passion?

snobby elitists are no fun to be around LOL


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

passion shows up at the top, for the lazy people. some people have a "passion" for not having to scroll down so far


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Here you go Nicole

http://forums.mtbr.com/womens-lounge/hot-biker-appreciation-thread-322145.html


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

hahaah.....wimmins.



well guys, before you click on that thread out of curiosity, there is a lot of smashed lycra dong-age.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Shark said:


> what is so different having to click into general instead of passion?
> 
> snobby elitists are no fun to be around LOL


bartle-doo


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

NicoleB28 said:


> hahaah.....wimmins.
> 
> well guys, before you click on that thread out of curiosity, there is a lot of smashed lycra dong-age.


I thought you liked the look of "excess baggage" when it came to mens riding shorts?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

nah, prefer baggy shorts, but the spandex is humorous.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you sure you are looking at their baggies, and not the size of their hands, or feet? :thumbsup:


----------



## trekterror (Sep 5, 2011)

1!!


----------



## tuffgrrl (Sep 21, 2011)

omg ! when i started posting i looked for a forum to post and i would never post under hot mb chic . cuz how i look at it i dont want to be looked at that way . i want my biking to be veiwed as my passion and how i am have inproved from ride to ride . even though i end up on the ground . i go out to ride cuz i love to ride . i dont want to be a peice of meat.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

tuffgrrl said:


> omg ! when i started posting i looked for a forum to post and i would never post under hot mb chic . cuz how i look at it i dont want to be looked at that way . i want my biking to be veiwed as my passion and how i am have inproved from ride to ride . even though i end up on the ground . i go out to ride cuz i love to ride . i dont want to be a peice of meat.


its ok, most of the time they post bimbos who just pose on bikes and couldnt ride one to save their lives :thumbsup:


----------



## tuffgrrl (Sep 21, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> its ok, most of the time they post bimbos who just pose on bikes and couldnt ride one to save their lives :thumbsup:


i know but still they are being veiwed as meat , and i think it should be gone . it is not a passion . passion is the love and desire to do something . riding is one of mine and i thank my bf for that .


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

tuffgrrl said:


> i know but still they are being veiwed as meat , and i think it should be gone . it is not a passion . passion is the love and desire to do something . riding is one of mine and i thank my bf for that .


How do you know how us men are viewing them as? Are you a man?

Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder. I don't go looking in the beef cake section in the Ladies Lounge, it's not my style. Unfortunately, the Mods here haven't created a "Man Cave" section on the forum to house these types of posts.

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Good ol' men. Round here, it seems that seeing a girl on a mountain bike is like catching a glimpse of bigfoot. my bf was telling me that the mtb guys go extra nuts to see a fe-mtber.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

he doesnt monitor my forum usage, so i do what i want!

within reason....



edit - not sure why this ended up above highdell's post when it was in response to him...this forum is effed.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

NicoleB28 said:


> ... my *bf *was te...


Dammit! :madman:


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

highdelll said:


> Dammit! :madman:


What? Did you think she was going to wait for you to rescue her, being the fair maiden she is, 3000 + miles away? 

Craigslist is your friend, bub.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

NicoleB28 said:


> Good ol' men. Round here, it seems that seeing a girl on a mountain bike is like catching a glimpse of bigfoot. my bf was telling me that the mtb guys go extra nuts to see a fe-mtber.


M'aam, there is no shortage of hotties around So Cal, be they hiking, mtn bikers, in the entertainment industry/Hollywood, or on horseback. I will gladly share trails with the wimmin and the beasts they ride that drop green steamers around here this time of year, because I know that one day I could go down hard, get messed up, and one of them on their horses might be the one to save my bacon and get me out, if need be. One never knows when they might get in a pickle and hurt while out riding horse trails, especially when riding solo.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Good ol' Cali. i dont need that competition!

i see very few ladies in the northeast riding. When i do, its typically when i go up to vermont (kingdom trails) and there are a bunch of fierce Canadian broads to make me look bad.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

and for any of you guys who are afraid to be caught viewing in the man-biker thread, this is what you're missing.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

NicoleB28 said:


> he doesnt monitor my forum usage, so i do what i want!
> 
> within reason....
> 
> edit - not sure why this ended up above highdell's post when it was in response to him...this forum is effed.


Cut and paste it after you quote him, then edit this post with ****


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Yikes!


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

NicoleB28 said:


> and for any of you guys who are afraid to be caught viewing in the man-biker thread, this is what you're missing.


Moose knuckles?


----------



## tuffgrrl (Sep 21, 2011)

RandyBoy said:


> How do you know how us men are viewing them as? Are you a man?
> 
> Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder. I don't go looking in the beef cake section in the Ladies Lounge, it's not my style. Unfortunately, the Mods here haven't created a "Man Cave" section on the forum to house these types of posts.
> 
> Can't we all just get along?


opk you are right i am not a man so i should not veiw all that way but i am a middle child . i have 2 older brothers and i have a young brother . my ex boyfriend sdhowed me the forum first and he told me i should post there . i have been married twice and i am a hairdresser so i hear how most men look at women . so there for i think i can usae the word meat . after i devorice me first husband an MALE client of mine refered to me as on "the meat market" i think that says it all


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i dont get mad when guys say GOOD things about the hot wimmins, i start to get angry when they're overly critical, like calling normal woman fat, or picking out barely noticeable flaws when they themselves have no place judging.


----------



## tuffgrrl (Sep 21, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> Good ol' Cali. i dont need that competition!
> 
> i see very few ladies in the northeast riding. When i do, its typically when i go up to vermont (kingdom trails) and there are a bunch of fierce Canadian broads to make me look bad.


most pa grrrls are not bad themselfs


----------



## tuffgrrl (Sep 21, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> i dont get mad when guys say GOOD things about the hot wimmins, i start to get angry when they're overly critical, like calling normal woman fat, or picking out barely noticeable flaws when they themselves have no place judging.


you go grrrrl !


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Never looked at it. Don't miss it. Were there any posts that said it would be better on a 29er?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Berkeley Mike said:


> Never looked at it. Don't miss it. Were there any posts that said it would be better on a 29er?


OMGzz! are you GHEY or Sumptin?!!! 
jokin' buddy. as a matter of fact, i think somebody DID bring up hot girls on a 29er.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

tuffgrrl said:


> opk you are right i am not a man so i should not veiw all that way but i am a middle child . i have 2 older brothers and i have a young brother . my ex boyfriend sdhowed me the forum first and he told me i should post there . i have been married twice and i am a hairdresser so i hear how most men look at women . so there for i think i can usae the word meat . after i devorice me first husband an MALE client of mine refered to me as on "the meat market" i think that says it all


1 - you need to worry about your spelling/grammar more that what's going on in the Hot MTB chick passion thread. - your points will be better understood ( ( I assumed that English was your first language just due to your location - If not, apologies - you did ok!) -[Read: your posts are a bear to read]

2 - I work for a fairly large Salon E-Commerce Store which has a couple salons locally - The comparisons to men as "Meat" greatly outweigh any 'guy-talk' about women. Seriously.

Look into yourself and see if there is a reason why you are generalizing guys - FWIW, I think you are missing out - embrace that you are a hot 'piece of meat' on a MTB - Rock IT :thumbsup:


----------



## tuffgrrl (Sep 21, 2011)

highdelll said:


> 1 - you need to worry about your spelling/grammar more that what's going on in the Hot MTB chick passion thread. - your points will be better understood ( ( I assumed that English was your first language just due to your location - If not, apologies - you did ok!) -[Read: your posts are a bear to read]
> 
> 2 - I work for a fairly large Salon E-Commerce Store which has a couple salons locally - The comparisons to men as "Meat" greatly outweigh any 'guy-talk' about women. Seriously.
> 
> Look into yourself and see if there is a reason why you are generalizing guys - FWIW, I think you are missing out - embrace that you are a hot 'piece of meat' on a MTB - Rock IT :thumbsup:


ok ok . thanks for bringing out all the errors in the post.  i will say i have been sick 4 5 days now . and i will say i do spell some word wrong and add letters cuz i hit them when i am typing fast or when i am mad and angry . i normally forget about spell check . lol . and you are right i should not generalize men cuz i know you are not all the same . thanks for pointing that out . thanks !


----------

